# coroplast silos



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

i have been reading about people who have been making alot of inexpensive silos out of coroplast in other forums.has anyone here ever made thier own silos out of coroplast? if so where did you buy it and how big of sheets does a guy need to buy to make a few hundred decoys? i was thinking this might be a good summer project to make my spread a little larger. any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

I got some last season from our local sign maker. A printing shop would probably have it. 
If you're looking for a project, you'll be better off making some sillosocks or some windsocks. 
You'll still need some corroplast for the heads, but not near as much.
:beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

it comes in 4 x 8 sheets and it costs right around $10 per sheet. we were able to get right around 2 dozen out of each sheet, depending on what posture we were making. we made around 300 last spring to add to our 450 socks that we made.


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

how did u paint them?


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

shouldnt need to paint them since they are already white. But do know that paint really doesnt like to stick to it much.


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

i got some free coroplast, but they were old signs and had paint on them.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

thanks for the information guys. 
p.s. what did you guys use for stakes on your decoys?


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

I went to the local farm supply store and got a roll of #9 wire. The whole thing was like $15. The diameter is just right to slide into the cells of the corroplast. A little liquid nails and they hold pretty good. The wire is a little flexible at first but stiffens after it's been bent a couple times. 
You could also get some 3/16" steel rod and cut it down to the right length. It is a lot stiffer, but is also quite a bit more expensive. 
(In order to use this type of stake, you have to make sure the cells of the plastic run vertically on the decoy.)

As far as paint goes, the Krylon fusion is about the only thing that will stick. It will take a couple cans to do one side of the sheet. I would recommend painting the sheet before you start cutting. A little will be wasted, but it is much easier than painting each decoy individually.

Hope this helps. :lol:

I would still recommend making windsocks though. :lol: :lol:


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

i used rustoleum plastic primer and it seems to stick well


----------



## chrispbrown27 (Jul 29, 2005)

Wait until after an election and look for old political signs. Or contact the local republican or democrat party headquarters and they may have some signs left from the losers. Nothing wrong with free.
Chris


----------

